# 67 timing chain cover



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Looking for 1967 timing chain cover for 400 engine. I have looked all over can only find one supplier pre 1969, $230 seems a bit high but with no competition they could set it $800 Ames, not that I mind but I was hoping for a little bit of competition. No body else has a TC for 67 or earlier? The one I have is rusted I could fix it, and a chip on the water outlet. I was hoping for a new one and coating it with pors, inside. 
Anywhere else?
Ive searched Jegs, OPGI, Summit, Butler, NPG, Ames, Amazon, Internet, my usual suspects.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Another one year only part. I have one and will dig it out and send pictures.
You will need the 67 two piece harmonic balancer. Not sure if the earlier ones will work.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

the only ones who sell ma 67 are Ames and Ebay. Ebay are used and worse than mine


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I'm curious... You say that yours is rusted, but the TC is aluminum. Are we talking about the same part? Also there are several companies, which sell the later years TC as a retro fit for the 67, and this allows you to switch to the newer styl water pumps, which is considered a serious upgrade... and virtually undetectable.


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Here's everything that you need to know.


https://butlerperformance.com/n-13416-pontiac-timing-cover-identification.html


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

Damn thanks Im more confused than ever now. I have the pointer 8 bolt on my 67 block. Would like to have the degree one. I cant find those listed on there site anywhere, for price. I put in TC cover it gives the chain and top end kits. WTF is it in therer site?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

Droach6498 said:


> Damn thanks Im more confused than ever now. I have the pointer 8 bolt on my 67 block. Would like to have the degree one. I cant find those listed on there site anywhere, for price. I put in TC cover it gives the chain and top end kits. WTF is it in therer site?


I too have the 8 bolt water pump. If you stick with the 8 bolt water pump, I suggest a Flow Cooler, for vastly improved cooling. 

However, if you switch to the newer timing cover, then you can use an 11 bolt water pump, and many of those come in aluminum!

You didn't answer about the rust.

So... when replacing the cover, just be mindful of how it will affect the water pump. I can't imagine you having trouble getting the pre 68 one.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

I did order a flow cool for 8 bolt. I cant find anyone who sells them other than Ames. I did see the man. is Kauffman. So I looked up Kuffman and turns out its Kauffman Racing they have alot of very cool stuff. The TC cover is $15 less through them, no biggee but I like there extras.
Butlers, cant find pricing I'll try again but they dont make it ez.
Ames says when you but the TC cover you may have to drill out the bolt passage for pan and possible remove 1/16" I beleive to line up wheels. That would be a drag.
Getting a 11 bolt one I read isnt as easy as getting an 11 bolt WP theres other stuff involved. Ive already had to send stuff back at $60 out of pocket so I want to make sure Im not jumping the gun here.
Thanks 
DR


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I found the timing cover I had stashed. Part # 9783130 which is for 66-67. The 68 cover is a one year only, not the 67. (not my week for remembering things)

Let me know if your still interested


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

I wouldnt fool with repros on a part like that.. l suggest sticking with an original timing cover. I replaced my 66s 9 yrs ago with one from Sonic Motors. I visit their place off and on being only 50 miles away, they have over 60k original Pontiac parts.









Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

It looks OK is it for a 11 bolt water pump or 8 cant quite tell I need 8, I already ordered the wp


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

From a 67 Catalina so it's an eight bolt.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

OK it should work then what u want for it? Mine is ok it just has a chip on the heater outlet.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

PM (Conversation) sent with details.


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

O52 said:


> PM (Conversation) sent with details.


HUH?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

lol


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

armyadarkness said:


> lol


I sent you an email, I hope


----------



## Droach6498 (Nov 1, 2020)

going to work no wifi access call or text if you like


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I believe that Ed "O52" sent you a PM (Private Message), through this website, with information for you to purchase his timing cover, if you need it.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Your profile picture in the upper right corner of the screen. 
If you have a message there will be an indicator in the corner of it. Click on the picture and select conversation from the drop down menu.


I think I got that right.


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

O52 said:


> Your profile picture in the upper right corner of the screen.
> If you have a message there will be an indicator in the corner of it. Click on the picture and select conversation from the drop down menu.
> 
> 
> I think I got that right.


I would laugh if I didnt spend an hour trying to find a PM some one sent me. My mind kept telling me that discussions and conversations were the same thing. Not on this site. ¯\_("/)_/¯


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It took me awhile too. Is PM too hard to program? 

Conversations ehh, thats what I'm doing now lol


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I built my own forum, which focuses on technology, coffee, and alcohol. It's about to have its fourth anniversary. I would build steves gto before I did it again.


----------

